# Air bag removal



## Tony Brock (Feb 22, 2017)

Trying to see if anyone knows how to remove airbag cover for the steering wheel on a 2004 gto ? What tools do I need ? I tried to find a video but no luck. Help!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Search the GTO Forums for Steering Wheel Radio Control Repair/Replace and Clock spring Replace.
There are a lot of info in these posts. There are about 4 plastic tabs that need to be push with a small
blade screw driver to unlock them. They are accessible from the back after removing the cover shroud 
from the Steering Column which is tricky. There are hooking tabs on the split lines on the top and bottom halves.

Larry


----------

